# Planted Fluval Chi 6.6g with betta (video)



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

*Planted Fluval Chi 6.6g (updated May 14,11)*






still relatively new to planted tanks, any suggestion on what to put in the front? I am thinking about a few moss ball

the betta isnt the best but i've had it for months in a 2 gallon and i want to give it more space rather than buying a nicer looking one for this tank

May 14, 11: Added a moss wall. Plants are growing nicely with the low lights. New leafs are coming out from the dwarf hygro. Betta also settling in and loves all the hiding places. He sleeps inside the cave during the night (hence he's not in any of the photo) while the trumpet snail happily cleans up my tank.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

nice plants , I love the white stepping stones.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

got 2 algae eating shrimp earlier today... but they jumped out while being chased by the betta since theres no lid ... so i transferred them to my small tank instead =/


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

updated, new photo added


----------

